# allo



## ttula (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm a noob here. I just joined today, I've been here all of fifteen minutes now. I write short stories, I've been a writer and an avid reader for as long as I can remember.  I'm hoping to progress in my work by learning as much as I can and look forward to being a part of your community here.


----------



## tepelus (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Nickie (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello to you, Ttula, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## No Brakes (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Chicken.Nugget (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey welcome  I'm new myself, but glad you made it here


----------



## Shinn (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello there


----------



## Sam (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## moderan (Aug 20, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello there and welcome to WF!


----------



## Raphael Kiltron (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome, you should learn a lot here.


----------



## terrib (Aug 20, 2008)

welcome tula


----------

